# stretchy white cm like EWCM but creamy white ? 6dpo



## SummerLily

HI Ladies 

i had tons of ewcm and then some ovary cramping the next day took this as the day i ovulated so now roughly 6dpo.

4 dpo i had in the morning when checking cervix clumpy thick white cm ( no smell was checked no infection or anything ) by lunch time when i checked it it was snot like and white but really stretchy like ewcm but white ? by the evening it was just a small amount of cm but tacky. 

5dpo and today - ive had some lower back pain and slightly sensetvie nipples and i checked my cm again this mornig and its still like ewcm but still really creamy , and still stretchy...

have any ladies experianced this in the 2ww?? xx
:baby:


----------



## poonibby

i have.


----------



## 21Rach

Heya, I have also, I noticed your other thread on it, but don't remember if I commented. I got it when pregnant with my son. And I've got it now had it exactly as you describe. Disgusting isn't it :( but if it means pregnant I won't give a damn :) good luck. When's af due? Mine's today nothing so far except cramps in last half hour and feel like I'm about to come on so I may well be & of course our lovely snotty, creamy coloured stretchy but holds it's shape 'ewcm' kinda style but not if you get me haha. No one else seems to of had this! Weird xxx


----------



## SummerLily

thanks ladies :flower:

Rach - did the last time you have this result in pregnancy? I know everyone says that any new symptom is a good sign but i think ill end up at some point driving myself mad ! someone did mention it being ovulation but i didnt think that ovulation visited in the form of creamy white and stretchy and snot like but not quite ?!!? lol.

af for me isnt due untill the 4th september so still have 10 days to go !! can see this being a verryy long wait !! 

xx


----------



## Kellysmom

I'm having CM exactly like that now.... Not like EWCM because it's not clear, but definately white, stretchy, and sticky... not watery like normal. Honestly, it reminds me of mucus plug type CM.... I'm normally very dry by this point, so I'm really hoping its a good sign. I'm 10-11 dpo. Good Luck Summerlily!


----------



## 21Rach

Yeah it was a result of pregnancy :) As this is month 1 ttc I've not felt cervix that I can remember since he was born so I don't know if I usually get this released with AF regularly each month, tmi sorry.. But perhaps it's just af knocking.. I would of thought I'd of seen some of it directly prior to af as the creamy variety at least once if it was a regular thing, yet I haven't so who knows... Im achey and really believe she'll show up any second. It's suprising there's no mention of this type of discharge on goggle! Xxx


----------



## 21Rach

Google *


----------



## giraffes

Me me me!! I have this for the first time this month, AF due at the weekend so I'm really hoping it's a good sign :)


----------



## SummerLily

im glad theres so many other ladies that have the same thing ! and im just as surpirised as you rach that there is NO WHERE on google that has any mention of it !! im hoping its a fab sign for us all !! ive had no cramping this month which i ususally have in the 2ww but even today ive got an acheing sort of feeling in my left ovary area! and i thought that was only meant to happen around the big O ! 

i did go a little mad on google kellysmom and look for what a mucus plug might show itsellf as !! ive heard all sorts of stories about what its like when it comes out at the end prior to labour but nothing about what its like when your first pregnant and it seals to protect itself?!?!

Good luck Giraffe!!! youll definatly have to let us know how you get on! x


----------



## charliekitty

Me too! I also had this when I was pregnant with dd <3 good luck ladies I hope we all get our bfps! I'm testing on 3rd sept x


----------



## 21Rach

Good luck everybody :) xx


----------



## 21Rach

We should post this in first trimester maybe too x


----------



## Kellysmom

Wouldn't that be amazing Rach! X'ing my fingers for us all! Lily, honestly, the biggest difference between normal CM and mucus plug CM (atleast that I've noticed) is that it has kind of a wierd greenish yellow color to it. Not like infection greenish yellow, but just a greenish yellow that I can't even find the words to describe. In my case, I've never had this kind of CM during a normal cycle, until now. I'm really hoping this is a really good sign!


----------



## SummerLily

thats a bril idea rach :)

i havent had any tinged yellow cm but in my underwear sorry tmi , wheres tehres a fair bit of cm coming out its a crusty yellowish type stuff lol! x


----------



## giraffes

SummerLily said:


> Good luck Giraffe!!! youll definatly have to let us know how you get on! x

Don't worry I will!!!

Sunday's the testing day so I'm keeping everything crossed till then. This has to be my month - I had the smiley face OPK, did the dance loads this month - I think hubby thought all his Christmases had come at once! Massively sore boobs at Ov, cramps at 7 dpo and now the CM!!
Please please please:dust: for all xxx


----------



## 21Rach

Cramps hit me bad tonight pink spot when checked cp, cervix has a really bruised feeling, think I'm close to af, I'll update if She does show up, just to help as like we said there's nothing online about it. Babydust to you all :) excited for you guys xxxx


----------



## ceejie

I'm 9dpo and having exactly this! It's just like EWCM, stretchy, feels like EWCM, but it's more white-ish. And I am having TONS of it right now to the point that I am uncomfortable because I feel...well, wet down there.


----------



## SummerLily

your still in untill the witch shows rach! 

ohhh ceejie ! when are you going to test!! 

good luck giraffe ! xx


----------



## 21Rach

Af has shown up now, good luck girls :) xxx


----------



## giraffes

Oh I'm sorry Rach, fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## Hippiechick

I've got this too - had cramps this morning and loads of EWCM that's a bit creamy in colour (tmi!!) I had pos opk on sunday so I'm about 4 dpo. The only other time I had this (that I noticed) was couple of months ago when I was pg but then had v early mc round - 5 weeks - I'm seeing it as a posiitve sign - not the mc but the fact that I had it when I was pg. Trouble is everything could be or could not be a symptom - we all just have to wait our time - and I'm such an impatient person!! x


----------



## 21Rach

Thankyou giraffes :) xx


----------



## ceejie

SummerLily said:


> your still in untill the witch shows rach!
> 
> ohhh ceejie ! when are you going to test!!
> 
> good luck giraffe ! xx

I've been testing for a few days...with very confusing results. I had an evap on FRER at 8dpo. Very faint line on IC yesterday, 9dpo, I figured I would wait until this morning to use another FRER so the HCG had time to build up but only is I saw something on my IC. So I took an IC this morning, thought I saw a faint line, took the FRER and BFN.

But, last time I was pregnant I had tested up to 14 or 15 dpo with BFNs and given up...then I retested at about 24dpo and got a BFP. So maybe I am just a late bloomer.

DH and I are going on vacation on Saturday and I really wanted to know before then (either way) so I can relax!


----------



## giraffes

If you're only 10dpo today then that still sounds promising ceejie - have you got tests to take away on holiday with you? Good luck!


----------



## ceejie

Hippiechick said:


> I've got this too - had cramps this morning and loads of EWCM that's a bit creamy in colour (tmi!!) I had pos opk on sunday so I'm about 4 dpo. The only other time I had this (that I noticed) was couple of months ago when I was pg but then had v early mc round - 5 weeks - I'm seeing it as a posiitve sign - not the mc but the fact that I had it when I was pg. Trouble is everything could be or could not be a symptom - we all just have to wait our time - and I'm such an impatient person!! x

I'm feeling the same! I've been trying to keep track of all my TWW symptoms in my blog so I kinda know what I can discount as "normal" and what might be an actual symptom. But it is really hard not to look at everything as a symptom. And the wait...omg...it's torture!


----------



## MommaCC

I had clummpy White yesterday and today it's White and stretchy really weird as by now it's usually quite watery/milky for me and then goes to nothing. So here's hoping girls xxxx


----------



## ceejie

giraffes said:


> If you're only 10dpo today then that still sounds promising ceejie - have you got tests to take away on holiday with you? Good luck!

I'm so nervous. I have been having such an upset stomach the last few days, I don't know if it's a symptom or just that I am so nervous and anxious! I only have a couple tests left, 2 ICs and one digi (reserving the digi for when it happens and I tell DH). But I will pick up a couple more before we go! :thumbup:


----------



## SummerLily

its all sounding promising ladies ! i THINK im 7 dpo today but i have no symptoms . and the stretchy white cm seems to have gone too ! checked it earlier and it was a very little amount of lotion like cm but nothing major - cervix feels quite high though!?! could just be me thinking of positives ! lol.

x


----------



## giraffes

So the CM seems to have slowed down, but I'm super tired - I just sat down on the bed for a second and woke up two hours later!! I have small waves of nausea, and am not really hungry and my boobs are getting sore again. But then I also have a dull ache low down that feels like it could be the start of AF :(

I tested this morning (12 dpo) with an IC, and got all excited because it looked like the edge of a line - but it was grey (not an evap though as it came up quickly). Anyway I decided it was a rubbish test and did another but nothing :(

I really hope this isn't all in my head or else I've totally lost the plot!!! :dohh:

How's everyone else doing


----------



## SummerLily

hi girls 

mine is the same giraffe , i have none of the white stretchy cm now :shrug: actually ,i have no cm at all !! im pretty much bone dry - the only time any comes out is when i check my cp and theres the smallest amount of white/creamish lotion like cm. but nothing like it was last cycle. have no other symptoms though so dont know whether its a good thing or not ! 

dont like that my only good symptom seems to have vanished ! x


----------



## giraffes

When are you due to test summerlily? I still think it's a good sign that it was different to your last cycle.

And this is your third clomid cycle - three is the magic number!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kellysmom

Same here Summerlily, CM has for the most part dried up. Bb's finally starting hurting yesterday, but nothing like they normally do. AF is due tomorrow, but as I'm not spotting or feeling her anywhere near, I highly doubt she'll show in time. Several BFN's really have me feeling like I'm out, and what really sucks is a few friends of mine are having a get together tomorrow (lots of drinking involved) and I don't know what to do. I dunno.... guess we'll just wait and see!


----------



## SummerLily

thanks giraffe, ill be testing on my birthday ! 8th september ! :happydance:

DH keeps saying that if its different from the last month then its got to be a good thing ! but we will see , i had some lower back pain today which i havent had since the start of my clomid cycles , so fingers crossed !! 

kellysmom - my cm completly went and there was nothing there at all~! which i havent had any during any of my cycles since TTC. but today started to have a small amount of creamy lotion like cm. 

But at least if this cycle does not work then at least im starting to get EWCM. which has to be a plus point alone!! x


----------



## Kellysmom

Lily, did the Clomid give you EWCM? I've been taking cough syrup to increase mine, but it's kinda hit or miss getting it to work. If I do get EWCM, it's never very much. I'm tempted to try the soy isoflavones this month because I've read that it's natures clomid, but because it mimicks estrogen I don't want to mess my cycle up any more than I already have.... Can you tell me a little more about your experiences with clomid?


----------



## giraffes

What an awesome birthday present that would be lily!!

I'm so pleased these boards exist - I was just in the park with a friend and her children and nearly blurted out "I think I'm pregnant!" How much of an idiot would I look if I wasn't :dohh: I'm very grateful to you all for tolerating my craziness - this TTC lark has taken over my brain...


----------



## Kellysmom

OMG Lily, how will you be able to wait that long? But, Giraffes is right, wouldn't it be a wonderful B-day gift!!
I'm out this month. Spotting started today. Onto the next!! Good Luck with you ladies!!!


----------



## SummerLily

kellysmom - this is the first time that ive had EWCM ! 3rd cycle of clomid ... i had a tiny tiny amount at the end of my last cycle but this really the first proper time that i have had it ! i havent had any side effects either this time around which i supppose is one plus point !! lol. sorry to hear the witch got you. good luck for next cycle ! 

giraffe - your are not alone!! i am very much the same ! :happydance:

god knows how ill be able to hang out that long ! but im going to give it a shot ! im roughly 10dpo today and nearly cracked this mornign and tested but i overcome the urge!!! plus ive started having af cramping so im kind of put out by it now! lol. xx


----------



## Helena_

did you end up testing positive?


----------



## SummerLily

Yes! Am now 23 weeks with triplet boys xx


----------



## Helena_

Congrats! Were you charting? I'm on my third round of clomid and had the stretchy white cm at 6dpo. now 7dpo I had a temp drop.


----------



## SummerLily

no charting at all.. just took them of an evening and just DTD and waited for things to happen ! :D whilst looking out for every little sign possible such as the EWCM! 

sounds like its going great so far Helena ! fingers crossed ! when will you be testing ?


----------



## Helena_

Thanks but I'm not convinced. I'm gonna try to wait out until af is due but I may start to cave soon haha. when did you test positive?


----------



## Maisie2b

Hey summerlily, just read all this thread, amazing, was it this month you were pregnant with them? And no massive symptoms? That's encouraging & huge congrats xxx


----------



## SummerLily

i got my BFP at 14dpo which was 3 days before my period was due :)

hi maisie - yes it was that month that i conceieved the triplets and had no real symptoms at all !! had more symptms in other months ! x


----------



## Maisie2b

Ah it's great to hear things like that, takes the pressure off the symptom spotting. Hope you're having a great experience with the pregnancy etc. Thanks for sharing the info :) xx


----------



## HelloKelye

Ahhhh! I'm soo excited for you SummerLily! Triplets!!! This is my 1st cycle on clomid and I'm 5dpo! I have that odd stretchy White cm too. I'm 29 but have been NTNP for close to 10 years, no pregnancy. Hearing your symptoms really give me hope. :)


----------



## Helena_

I think I got my bfp today! Not 100% yet but hopefully the line will get darker!


----------



## HelloKelye

Helena_Lynn said:


> I think I got my bfp today! Not 100% yet but hopefully the line will get darker!

Helena - REALLY?! Oooh! I'm sooo excited for you! DETAILS please?? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Helena_

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/863328-do-you-think.html ----- pics of it


So I tested and just thought it was indent but showed my friends and they all said it was bfp. I didn't believe it until I started to actually look at it. I'm 2 days late and am reallllly dizzy.


----------



## HelloKelye

BFP!!!!! I see the second line..!!! Congrats!!

Omg - so that means I have a CHANCE tooo!! A lot of women in this thread experienced this... White stretchy cm! I'm only 5dpo so I still have a few more days to endure. 

Congrats again Hon!


----------



## Helena_

my cm is still white and stretchy. I've been putting a softcup in just in case and when I take it out alllll this stretchy cm


----------



## HelloKelye

Yay! LOL - ok...

lotsa baby dust to you!!!


----------



## RockabilyMama

Ive have that right now at 3-4dpo anyone who had it wind up bfp?


----------



## RockabilyMama

Wow congrats laddies! Anyone have this as soon as 3/4dpo fingers crossed. Baby dust to all


----------



## Leinzlove

I have and I'm wondering... Did it look like this? Sorry for bad quality pic! Congrats to the :bfp:'s! 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1822.jpg


----------



## Helena_

ok test again. Line is just as light so I don't think it's anything. Still 3 days late though


----------



## Rachel789

I have been having the same thing you ladies are describing. The best way I can describe it is cloudy/whitish/stretchy/snot like. It is a combo of many things :haha:

I saw a little bit of this yesterday and a decent amount today. I believe I am 7 dpo today. I am glad to hear this was a sign of pregnancy for some of you!


----------



## Leinzlove

It meant :bfp: for me! Hope it does for you, also! I have a few pics of it in my ttc journal with my other symptoms. :hugs:


----------



## SummerLily

it was exactly the same leinzlove !!!!! congratulations!! x


----------



## Sunnii

Girlys, I'm having this, 6DPO. Sort of creamy but EWCM'y? First month TTC :D Hoping it's a good sign :D 4 days till testing! :D


----------



## Leinzlove

SummerLily said:


> it was exactly the same leinzlove !!!!! congratulations!! x




Sunnii said:


> Girlys, I'm having this, 6DPO. Sort of creamy but EWCM'y? First month TTC :D Hoping it's a good sign :D 4 days till testing! :D

SummerLily: Thank you! Congratulations to you on your triplets! Wow! :)

Sunnii: I hope its a great sign for you, like it was for me :happydance: Can't wait for your update with that :bfp:. I can't believe its been 3 weeks since I got my beautiful two lines. Still waiting on my first Dr. appt. & scan... pregnancy sure has a lot of waiting. It's so hard to be patient, but we all have to start somewhere! :)


----------



## superspin79

You gals are giving me hope! I've been experiencing this for at least the last 4-5 days now!!


----------



## Sunnii

I can't wait to get my BFP :D I had some sort of pains in my abdomen. Sharp, then dull, then around my ovaries for around 2 - 3 hours so hoping that the test I will be taking in 2/3 days will be positive :D I'm so hopeful for this month :D I got so many symptoms too:D


----------



## babysauce87

Hi all!!

I know this thread is a little old, found it through google!

I'm havin that discharge as I type, keeps coming out ! I'm 5 days late and BFN 2 days ago....drunk parsley tea and no AF still, so hopefully this is it!!

My question is that does that discharge come after O ? Or you believe it was ovulation discharge??!


----------



## Leinzlove

It came early in the 2ww for me. (I also get it before the witch shows her ugly face.)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

At 6DPO I am having the same CM! This is the first time I've seen this in about a year and a half of trying! FXed!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope this is the month for you, hun! :) Very good sign especially as its something different for you! Your chart looks excellent also... Maybe even an implantation dip at 5dpo. :happydance:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Thanks Leinz!

Trying not to get my hopes too high after being TTC for so long those :bfn:s are just too hard :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, hun I truly hope this month is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Old thread, I know but I'm 6 dpo and having the same thing!


----------



## JessinChi

Lisasmith said:


> Old thread, I know but I'm 6 dpo and having the same thing!

I just got a BFP at either 8 or 9 DPO- and have had the exact same thing for the past 2 days- I think it's a really good sign!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

JessinChi said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Old thread, I know but I'm 6 dpo and having the same thing!
> 
> I just got a BFP at either 8 or 9 DPO- and have had the exact same thing for the past 2 days- I think it's a really good sign!!!Click to expand...

Holy crap! I'm so excited now. Congratulations on your bfp :D


----------



## nne0813

Hey ladies!! did you get a bfp yet?

I am getting the same cm and I am wondering if it is a good sign. Currently 8dpo.


----------



## nne0813

I meant Lisa only. Congrats Jessinchi


----------



## Lisasmith

nne0813 said:


> I meant Lisa only. Congrats Jessinchi

not yet honey


----------



## nne0813

When are you testing? I am trying to hold out until Sept 7.


----------



## Lisasmith

I tested this morning at 19-11 dpo and negative. I'll test again on the 5th if af hasn't arrived


----------



## nne0813

Ok. Good luck!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

nne0813 said:


> Ok. Good luck!!!

I'm out :(


----------



## Jazzy19

Hi ladies ... I m 6 dpo and got this white snot looking cm... Not something I've had since trying to conceive ... Is it a good sign? Anyone got bfp from this symptom?


----------



## Lisasmith

Jazzy19 said:


> Hi ladies ... I m 6 dpo and got this white snot looking cm... Not something I've had since trying to conceive ... Is it a good sign? Anyone got bfp from this symptom?

Lots of people here have! It's a good sign if it's different for you


----------



## Jazzy19

I'm new on here but Ive been reading symptoms for three months now... I also had a little temp dip today....I'm so hopeful for this month to get a bfp....my lil one keeps asking when is my lil brother coming??? 
I had mild back pain and some twinges and super thirsty and tired... I'm holding back from testing..I don't want to c another bfn....I can't even talk to dh bc I promised I would let it be but I can't ... Did u get a bfp?


----------



## dreamingmomm

SummerLily said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> i had tons of ewcm and then some ovary cramping the next day took this as the day i ovulated so now roughly 6dpo.
> 
> 4 dpo i had in the morning when checking cervix clumpy thick white cm ( no smell was checked no infection or anything ) by lunch time when i checked it it was snot like and white but really stretchy like ewcm but white ? by the evening it was just a small amount of cm but tacky.
> 
> 5dpo and today - ive had some lower back pain and slightly sensetvie nipples and i checked my cm again this mornig and its still like ewcm but still really creamy , and still stretchy...
> 
> have any ladies experianced this in the 2ww?? xx
> :baby:

I have this right now, and I am currently 7-8 DPO. My nips are also very very sore. However, no cramping yet. Hope we get our :bfp: !!! <3


----------



## Jazzy19

I am currently 7dpo....dreamingmom- I was looking at your chart.... Mine looks sooo different... Am I reading this wrong these past three months... I have to post it so you guys could help me out....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

dreamingmomm said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies
> 
> i had tons of ewcm and then some ovary cramping the next day took this as the day i ovulated so now roughly 6dpo.
> 
> 4 dpo i had in the morning when checking cervix clumpy thick white cm ( no smell was checked no infection or anything ) by lunch time when i checked it it was snot like and white but really stretchy like ewcm but white ? by the evening it was just a small amount of cm but tacky.
> 
> 5dpo and today - ive had some lower back pain and slightly sensetvie nipples and i checked my cm again this mornig and its still like ewcm but still really creamy , and still stretchy...
> 
> have any ladies experianced this in the 2ww?? xx
> :baby:
> 
> I have this right now, and I am currently 7-8 DPO. My nips are also very very sore. However, no cramping yet. Hope we get our :bfp: !!! <3Click to expand...

Holy cow, Ive experienced the same Woohoo... Mild uterine cramping now, nothing major.. Lol... I really hope this it for All of Us!! Im crossing Everything I can for Us We get our :bfp: I dont think I can wait much longer, the suspense lol


----------



## Jazzy19

I have a quick question can an ovulation test give u a positive for pregnancy? 
I am 7 dpo and my period is supposed to start on sept 16... So I shouldn't get a smiley face on opk yet right? I was bored and obsessing... I didn't have a pregnancy test at home just an opk so I poas just to see what would happen.... I got a happy face....do u think I could be pregnant???? Help please!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jazzy, I'd say its possible. But a pg test would be positive before you'd see a smiley test. Have you tested? I hope you found out you are pregnant! :)


----------



## Jazzy19

hello, my dh and i got so excited bc i googled it and it said it was a good sign but then i ran out and got an hpt....BFN....so disappointed. My dh is so sad....he hates tests. Now I am in full effect with sympton spotting so i took another ovu test, i didn't want to waste my last preg test....it was negative, I know its pretty earlier for me to test though so I am trying hard not to think abt it....it so hard though. My cm is watery now, has a lot of white peices, i don't know how to explain it. Sorry TMI. My breast and nipples don't feel any different. I don't know what to think anymore. i do feel some sort of heaviness and cramping around my ovaries...i didn't even notice i was pregnant with my son but then again i was never trying...
Leinzlove, you got your bfp right? any symptoms?
I am gonna be 11 dpo tomorrow 29 day cycle...temps are high but up and down....dpo 7 was 98.54 dpo8 98.36 dpo9 99.25 dpo10 98.83....i don't know what to make of this...Insight would help and be much appreciated! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jazzy, Maybe you didn't O the first time around, or your body geared up to and was unsuccessful. So, it did so again? It's possible to have more than one LH surge a cycle. 

I had far more symptoms with Baby #1. Cramping, fatigue, Sore Boobs, Hunger, Frequent urination, headache.

#2 ended up in a MC in March but symptoms were: Fatigue, Sore Boobs, Hunger, Frequent urination and extreme thirst.

#3 which is my current pregnancy. I had hardly any symptoms. I had vivid dreams like ridiculous about 1-2 a night. At 8dpo I kept smelling things that weren't there. Thats it! I really thought I was out of it.

During all these times I did symptom spot and nearly every cycle pregnant or not.... I thought I was.

I hope you fall pregnant super soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jazzy19

Hi leinz....I didn't think that could even happen....the surge was short .... Bc I tested opk again three hours later, it was negative....I also chart my bbt...it doesn't look like I ovulated again or n e thing.... I wanted to post my chart on here but I don't know how. I wish I could so u could look at it....
My temps haven't gone below cover line and they are really high, like bw high 98 and 99... 
But I think af is coming I have a massive backache... Two days now...i don't know what to think n e more. I was taking clomid last month and the month before but it didn't work so I stopped.... I figured maybe it would be better natural but it looks like I'm out again... Although, I did have a yellowy cream white colored ewcm this morning....tmi... I took a pic of it too... Just don't know how to post those things yet....
Wish me luck two days until I get my period....


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping the :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face. If your temps are still above coverline you are in there! :) I don't know about the positive OPK... Maybe a dud! Strange. Can't wait for you to update with your BFP! :)


----------



## Jazzy19

I think af is on her way, my temp plummeted from 98.81 to 98.01...I have been having major hot flashes but I think it's this weather....I guess we'll know tomorrow if my temp goes back up....somehow my cycle is now 32 days!


----------



## Leinzlove

I was having 32-34 days cycles when I fell pregnant. I hope this month is the one and if not that the next one is. :hugs:


----------



## Jazzy19

You are so sweet...thanks so much for the optimism...God, knows I need it. 
The funny thing is when I got pregnant with my son it was like bam...pregnant.... Three months after i got married without trying....
Then I find out I had two polyps near my left Fallopian tube but the right one is fine and everything else was good.... I had the surgery to remove the polls and thought it'd be a cinch, so the gyno gave me clomid so I could make sure...first month- negative second month- negative... So this month I didn't take it bc I figured it wasn't for me, I thought I'd go natural and not think abt it too much... Then the closer I get to my af the more I think abt it... I got that positive opk and thought this it...then I took an hpt and negative....got bummed but thought my temps are so high...it's gotta be it.... But this morning it went down and I feel like ok... It's gonna be negative....my side hurts like I've been running a marathon...and I am really thirsty....I feel like I'm making myself feel these symptoms so I could sike myself out... Sorry for all the venting, needed to get this out! I'll let you know what happens tomorrow...
Btw- I never said Congrats....on your bfp- congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! I definitley think you could see a BFP! I just don't like the temp drop... But as long as its still above the coverline... Its a definite possibillity. :)

My first daughter was easy too first cycle NTNP and BAM!

My second daughter (Carrying now.) 8 cycles with a MC.


----------



## Jazzy19

Wow...8 cycles...well, your well on your way now....it's a beautiful thing! 
To update you I got my Af this morning... I wiped and there it was.... I'm so bummed!
Woke up and took my temp it was the same wayyyy above coverline-coverline is 97.5 my temp was 98.02....so I don't know what's going on with me....I looked through my other charts and noticed every month my temp will go down when af comes but never below coverline.... I have been charting for 8 cycles... Never took bc and no condoms.... Just withdrawal for the first two and a half years after my ds. I wasnt trying but i also wasnt preventing....And nothing...That's why I had the die test and found out abt the polyps and had them removed bc we didn't get pregnant for all those yrs, my son is 6. I don't know if I should try iui...or get his sperm tested, I think they check that right....if you get iui.
I feel like that positive opk meant something, I wish I would have bd that night... Maybe u were right and I ovulated again....
I guess I am on to another month.....I just don't know what to do at this point...I'm so sorry if this message is all over the place... My mind is so discombobulated....
Thank u for reaching out... Hopefully, I will have good news next month and can share it with you....I will still be stalking this site... Love it!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... honey! :hugs: What CD did you get the positive OPK? They say most O the day after a positive OPK. So, you'd need to have about 10 days after that to have a long enough LP to sustain a pregnancy. I'd keep charting. Its okay to have a drop above the coverline that indicates the ugly :witch:. 

Don't give up! You'll be updating me with your :bfp: super soon! :)


----------



## Kendi

Jazzy19 said:


> Wow...8 cycles...well, your well on your way now....it's a beautiful thing!
> To update you I got my Af this morning... I wiped and there it was.... I'm so bummed!
> Woke up and took my temp it was the same wayyyy above coverline-coverline is 97.5 my temp was 98.02....so I don't know what's going on with me....I looked through my other charts and noticed every month my temp will go down when af comes but never below coverline.... I have been charting for 8 cycles... Never took bc and no condoms.... Just withdrawal for the first two and a half years after my ds. I wasnt trying but i also wasnt preventing....And nothing...That's why I had the die test and found out abt the polyps and had them removed bc we didn't get pregnant for all those yrs, my son is 6. I don't know if I should try iui...or get his sperm tested, I think they check that right....if you get iui.
> I feel like that positive opk meant something, I wish I would have bd that night... Maybe u were right and I ovulated again....
> I guess I am on to another month.....I just don't know what to do at this point...I'm so sorry if this message is all over the place... My mind is so discombobulated....
> Thank u for reaching out... Hopefully, I will have good news next month and can share it with you....I will still be stalking this site... Love it!

Jazzy, am sorry about the outcome, was following to see your outcome.....i know soon we will read about your BFP, so hang in there...i know what its like to keep getting AF.....we are tryingfor baby 1, cant even bring myself to test...will wait, and wait and pray and pray......Will also pray for your next cycle, dont give up, it will turn around.


----------



## Jazzy19

Leinzlove- cd 14 at 1:30 am checked three times that day, all smiley faces... Cd 15 at 10 am smiley face and at 3:30 pm no smiley face my temp dropped on cd 15 and went up on cd 16... So I'm pretty sure it was o day....I've been trending o on cd 15 every cycle except the first I tried clomid... On clomid I ovulated on cd 20 ....2 nd cycle with that I o'ed on 15 like normal... So much bd every month....and nothing! 
Then I was feeling these weird pains on dpo 7 so I took an opk and it was positive... I googled it and it said there was a chance I could be pregnant bc opk's pick up the same hormone for preg....I was getting ewcm that day too .... I got so happy went out and bought an hpt and it was negative... I poas everyday since then and it was negative up until af came...it's weird bc I never get ewcm before af I got a lot two days before af and the day before af...so very bummed...I m getting depressed! 
But I will keep trying I guess....


----------



## Jazzy19

Kendi- thanks for your thoughts and prayers...bummed for not getting bfp but looking forward to this month, I guess! Are you trying as well?


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley sounds like your body geared and was unsuccessful, so it did so again. I'd definitley BD anytime you see EWCM. I don't understand a shift in your BBT chart though. Thats conformation enough and you can't O twice in a cycle. 

I didn't BBT. I did use OPK's but I didn't use them to tell me when to BD. Instead I used the OPK's to estimate when 10dpo was to take a PG test. I just BD'd atleast every other day CD10-20. Prior to doing this, it was so confusing, I ended up missing the egg. But, I got pregnant first try both times I did this.

Don't get depressed... Don't give up! It'll happen! :)


----------



## Kendi

Jazzy19 said:


> Kendi- thanks for your thoughts and prayers...bummed for not getting bfp but looking forward to this month, I guess! Are you trying as well?

Hi Jazzy19, yes, been trying since Jan this year....am 11dpo today, trying not to symptom spot and also holding back on testing till am sure AF hasnt showed up....I would be thrilled to get a BFP but am trying very hard not to take myself thru that incase this is not the cycle.


----------



## Jazzy19

Kendi said:


> Jazzy19 said:
> 
> 
> Kendi- thanks for your thoughts and prayers...bummed for not getting bfp but looking forward to this month, I guess! Are you trying as well?
> 
> Hi Jazzy19, yes, been trying since Jan this year....am 11dpo today, trying not to symptom spot and also holding back on testing till am sure AF hasnt showed up....I would be thrilled to get a BFP but am trying very hard not to take myself thru that incase this is not the cycle.Click to expand...

I'm wishing you all the best... There is no other feeling like bringing a baby into this world....I will pray for you... Plz keep me updated!


----------



## Jazzy19

Leinzlove said:


> Definitley sounds like your body geared and was unsuccessful, so it did so again. I'd definitley BD anytime you see EWCM. I don't understand a shift in your BBT chart though. Thats conformation enough and you can't O twice in a cycle.
> 
> I didn't BBT. I did use OPK's but I didn't use them to tell me when to BD. Instead I used the OPK's to estimate when 10dpo was to take a PG test. I just BD'd atleast every other day CD10-20. Prior to doing this, it was so confusing, I ended up missing the egg. But, I got pregnant first try both times I did this.
> 
> Don't get depressed... Don't give up! It'll happen! :)

I'm not giving up... I guess I will be blessed at the right time!


----------



## Leinzlove

You better believe it'll happen for me. I'm excited! I'm glad AF has taken a hike... It's time for sperm to meet eggy! :yipee:


----------



## Jazzy19

Leinzlove said:


> You better believe it'll happen for me. I'm excited! I'm glad AF has taken a hike... It's time for sperm to meet eggy! :yipee:

Omg leinz...I meant to post a quote and hit report with my message... I hope nothing happens... So sorry!Lol...what's wrong with me! 
Anywho, I wrote ... 
New cycle...time to catch my bfp...


----------



## AminasJourney

I have that to and I've never 
had it before! 
OV on day 14 of my cycle and I got OV spotting for the first time doc. said I must have had a strong OV this cycle.
1dpo: nothing
2dpo: slight cramping + Constipation
3dpo: really thirsty.. started to get a sore throat that night 
4dpo: woke up feeling like I had the flu? My whole body was aching, I had a temp of 101.5, I had a headache all day, felt nauseous but didn't vomit, body felt hot but I was cold.
5dpo: my flu symptoms are gone except for the soar throat, also experience more constipation today and that think creamy white EWCM

Month #3 TTC


----------

